# test e/dbol/npp cycle



## IanM4208 (May 15, 2011)

Hey y'all. I first wanna say thank u to everybody that contributes to this board. I've only been a member here a short time, but I have learned an immense amount of knowlegde so far. Way more than I have learned in the past 2 years on another board. 
So I have been contemplating my seconds cycle for quite some time now and I have came to the conclusion of the compounds I would like to use. Since my first cycle was 500 mg of test for 12 weeks with a superdrol kickstart, it seemed to be the next logical step to do test/deca/dbol for a mass cycle. However, since I haven't used either deca nor dbol, I don't wanna run them at the same time. I know people say they don't really feel the deca until week 5 or so, but I want to be certain of what I feel from the different compounds. So I figured I'd apply the same logic as one would use when trying tren... go with the short ester. So here is my proposed cycle: 
Week 1-4: Test e- 500 mg
                     Dbol 50 mg
week 5-12: test e 750 mg
                       Npp 350 mg
Test will be injected 250 mg at a time for 2-3 times a week depending on dose
Dbol will be popped consistently thru the day with a double dose preworkout
Npp will be 100 mg eod 
I will wait the standard 2 weeks n start my pct. Pct will consist of nolva/clomid and possibly igf-des if I am done researchng it by then. I will have caber and letro on hand to keep things at bay. May even use caber and adex from the beginning to be precautionary. I still have a couple months before I begin the cycle, so i will be able to prime up first. 
Btw I am 5ft 11 inches, currently 205 but plan to be around 195 when I begin the cycle. My current bf is 13% and I plan to be around 8% when I begin this bulking cycle.
thanx and reps for any posts. Please post any advice, questions, comments or concerns


----------



## Himik (May 15, 2011)

Everything looks good, one suggestion would be running HCG while on cycle @ 500ui e5d.


----------



## IanM4208 (May 15, 2011)

Wow! That was a fast response.
I have considered it, but I decided against it for a couple reasons. Extra cost, extra sides, ect.
Plus when I have small nuts, it makes my dick look HUGE... or atleast it looks normal size for once
Thanx


----------



## GMO (May 15, 2011)

Himik said:


> Everything looks good, one suggestion would be running HCG while on cycle @ 500ui e5d.




^^^This...hcg is cheap bro and when running a 19-nor, it is essential IMO for fast recovery.  It isn't just about cosmetics bro, hcg will help you recover faster.

Also, personally I would run the NPP for the whole twelve weeks and the d-bol for the first 6.


----------



## IanM4208 (May 15, 2011)

GMO said:


> ^^^This...hcg is cheap bro and when running a 19-nor, it is essential IMO for fast recovery.  It isn't just about cosmetics bro, hcg will help you recover faster.
> 
> Also, personally I would run the NPP for the whole twelve weeks and the d-bol for the first 6.



Thanx. That's why I posted this up. I will look into hcg. Does hcg come ready to inject or do I have to do some preparing of it? 
I will probably stick with my current layout of the Npp, so I don't over lap new compounds. I feel I would be greedy by doing the Npp throughout


----------



## Yaz! (May 15, 2011)

I don't really like the cycle, don't like there's no AI & DA but only "on hand" which is something i disagree with, plus no HCG which this type of cycle meets IMO the criteria for it's use even though it's a risky drug that shouldn't be used very often.

*Example 1:*
*Weeks 1-10 -->* Test. E 400-500mg/*week*
*Weeks 1-8/10 -->* NPP 100-125mg *E3D*
*Weeks 1-4/6 -->* D-bol 20-40mg *ED*
*Weeks 1-12 -->* Arimidex 0,50-1mg *EOD OR* Aromasin 12,5-25mg* ED*
*Weeks 1-8/10 -->* Bromocriptine 2,5-5mg *ED OR* Pramipexole 0,15-0,50mg* ED*
*Weeks 7-10 -->* HCG 500IU/*week* (split in _2 equal doses_ spaced _3,5days apart_)
*Weeks 11-12 -->* HCG 1000IU/*week* (split in _2 equal doses_ spaced _3,5days apart_)

*Example 2:*
*Weeks 1-8 -->* Test. Prop 75-100mg *EOD*
*Weeks 1-6/8 -->* NPP 100-125mg *E3D*
*Weeks 1-4/6 -->* D-bol 20-40mg *ED *_(optional)_
*Weeks 1-8-->* Arimidex 0,50-1mg *EOD OR* Aromasin 12,5-25mg* ED*
*Weeks 1-6/8-->* Bromocriptine 2,5-5mg *ED OR* Pramipexole 0,15-0,50mg* ED*
*Weeks 3-6 -->* HCG 500IU/*week* (split in _2 equal doses_ spaced _3,5days apart_)
*Weeks 7-8 -->* HCG 1000IU/*week* (split in _2 equal doses_ spaced _3,5days apart_)

*PCT:*

*Example 1:*
*Weeks 1-4 -->* Clomid 100 | 75 | 50 | 25mg *ED*
*Weeks 1-4 -->* Nolva 40 | 30 | 20 | 10mg* ED*

*Example 2:*
*Weeks 1-4 -->* Clomid 100 | 50 | 50 | 25mg ED
*Weeks 1-4 -->* Nolva 40 | 20 | 20 | 10mg ED

*Tips:*
1) Some liver/lipid protection is advised, nothing crazy.
2) With Ex. 1 cycle, PCT should start 2 weeks after last injection - with Ex. 2 depending on the last injections from 3 to 4,5 days.


----------



## IanM4208 (May 15, 2011)

Although I may consider running the dbol 6 weeks, with it overlapping the Npp for 2 weeks


----------



## IanM4208 (May 15, 2011)

Yaz, u r great! U have helped me out tons here and over at am boards. I know u r a big believer that less is more and I remember the informative talk we had about test/19 nor ratios. I will do hcg, just gotta do research on it. I will take caber n adex as well.  Thanx for ur input.
I am fairly new.to this. So I will have to form my own opinion on things like test/tren ratios, test/deca ratios, hcg, and different doses for various drugs.
Thanx everybody! Keep the input coming


----------



## Yaz! (May 15, 2011)

IanM4208 said:


> Yaz, u r great! U have helped me out tons here and over at am boards. I know u r a big believer that less is more and I remember the informative talk we had about test/19 nor ratios. I will do hcg, just gotta do research on it. I will take caber n adex as well.  Thanx for ur input.
> I am fairly new.to this. So I will have to form my own opinion on things like test/tren ratios, test/deca ratios, hcg, and different doses for various drugs.
> Thanx everybody! Keep the input coming


Thank you - i think i remember you.
Yes, i'm indeed a big believer of the "less is more" theory and i try to get as many people as i can in this way of thinking.
If you go with Cabergoline dose it EOD OR E3D at 0,50-1mg.
Good for you for researching this whole game more.


----------



## IanM4208 (May 16, 2011)

Bump for some more responses


----------

